# Alex Reid



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Forget all the celebrity B.S, just how good is Alex Reid in the ring in terms of skill & power? Some people say he's amateur & does it as a hobby rather than to be a serious contender. How true is this & how would he fair with a UFC fighter such as Lyoto Machida? I honestly believe ryanjvt could have him. Discuss.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

milzy said:


> Forget all the celebrity B.S, just how good is Alex Reid in the ring in terms of skill & power? Some people say he's amateur & does it as a hobby rather than to be a serious contender. How true is this & how would he fair with a UFC fighter such as Lyoto Machida? I honestly believe ryanjvt could have him. Discuss.


lol at milzy.... :tuf


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

He has a decent stand up on him, be's not fought in 3 years so he wont be that quick anymore

I expect watson to just take him down and GNP him


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the fight tonight is on a 10 pm on Bravo. I'm out around Leeds so I'm going to miss this. Will they replay it?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ryan, TBH, Reidy will be looking for a fight after he has is head clinically removed tonight, if you fancy it I'm sure he'd let a fan take him on, pitch it to him as a new reality TV series....


----------



## Dabull (Sep 13, 2010)

Think he is very average fighter and has worked hard to that good.In other fights i've seen of his he used to rely alot on winding his opponent up.I'll say one thing though he can take a beating and still come out smiling but i suppose thats part of winding the opponent up.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Ive got my Reid scalf ready to watch it tonight! Cant wait!

WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR REID!!!!! :tuf


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

its now going down... :tuf


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

this show on bravo, i dunno how many times threy say cage fighter

reid says it aswell#

its pissin me off so much that they call him a cage fighter when he hasnt fought for 3 years, and his record is shit ..

he WAS a poor cage fighter .. he's not a part time cage fighter for 1 night


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't believe i'm watching this! What a shit show. Made up that jordan is getting booed because I dislike her more than him. I think reid's ok actually just not as a fighter. Even watson is a bit rate fighter though if we're all honest. I mean, if he was any good he would have moved on from bamma a long time ago. Look at all of the good english lads that are in the big international shows now.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

This show is getting embarrasing

reid says he is an athlete, he has not fought in 3 ****ing years

He's been more concerned with his celebrity profile, not his improvement in mma

I can't believe this, this show is for idiots who want to be like reid ..

It's 1 talented fighter vs. 1 ok ex fighter

EW. I think he's been wanting reid for over a year and a half, and cancelled a few fights in anticipation of this fight, but its been called off twice now i think . Watson isn't incredible, but he's very talented


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Ive got my Reid scalf ready to watch it tonight! Cant wait!
> 
> WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR REID!!!!! :tuf


Have you had them for sale in the shop? lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> Have you had them for sale in the shop? lol


yes sold out mate! ill get some in after he smashes watson and gets a shot in the UFC!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i kind of regret not t going now, seem like some good looking girls around

LMAO at it being sponsored by floors to go

LMAO .. The only people who are going to judge him are those that watched b ig brother and see him as the face of cage fighting

anyone with brains will know that he has a poor record and hasnt fought in 3 years

wtf IS UP with the cross dressing intro


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

wtf is this entrance about? What a nob


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Also selling mens stockings and leather mini skirts! Tapout ones!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

It's embarrasing that so many talented fighters like jimi manuwa are being over looked for this peice of tannned celeb shit

Who are these commentators kidding .. it's not a close fight ..

one has been fighting every year, training at some great cams .. the other entered big brother, and was more concerned about tv


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I would love to see a one hit ko here


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> I would love to see a one hit ko here


hahaha 8 sec all over! Would be class!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

both entranced are ****ing stupid .. how long do they wanna take

this last comment was bought to you by floors 2 go


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I just realised the answer to my question of why watson hasn't entered a big show is down to the fact that he too enters the ring looking like a tit!

Do you reckon jordan will jump in and gnd them both


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

one of the girls holding the belt is banging

this ****ing american guy is pissing me off, what a douche .. and talk about some shit audio ..

LMAO AT REID staring at watson


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

fair play. they're banging


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

these commentators are ****ing stupid ..

One of them is talking about ..

if we had any questions about reids conditioning, they have been answered

IT'S ROUND ****ING 1

Round 4 will tell us about conditioning

Watson is looking weak


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

reids round


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

WASTON .. WTF .. He's so slow at getting his hands up .. it takes a few punches for him to realise

there are two guys in suits who cheer everytime reid connects .. blatant chavs


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

lmao at ' he almost got the rnc' He wasn't even close. he just had his hands around his neck


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

these commentators are ****ing so annoying ..

lmao i heard a few people shout HIT HIM .. lmao


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

if reid had any ground game he would have been in a few times here. He seems to be getting double underhooks every time


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

then big old titties and fake tan girl keeps shouting .. COME ON ALEX .. COME ON ALEX ..


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Round 4 is going to be very slow .. Watson looks ****ing poor , he shnould be going for takedowns , because he's too slow at the moment to stnad up


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

reids round again for me

prediction - watson to win with guillotine late on


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

watson landed a very nice knee

american commentator needs to be shot , the other 1 sounds like a casual idiot

Watsons take down, ****ing hell, he has no control or pwoer at all. He took reid down once, and failed to keep him down, he didnt trap him at all, just allowed him space to stand back up, such a basic error


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

this commentator has been bought in to be a " CAGE FIGHTING FOR DUMBIES" intro


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

paul daley is all excited in the back


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Paul daley will end up fighting in bamma the way he is going.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

are you kidding .. strikeforce for him


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

watson was stupid ..

after a shot, reid was wooozy and he went for the takedown when it was clear a few punches would knocked him down ..

I didnt see any KO power

His takedowns, he grabbed the legs and then stood still, he wasnt moving forwards or anything

in the early rounds, watson was ****ing slow in defending himself against punches , he kept backing away and got his back against the cage

Reid, what idiot keeps putting his head down, and his little show boating was embarrasing

the announcer just said PHERAPS the greatest bamma fight ever

then one commentator said this could be the greatest 5th round ever ..

I'm sorry, but Watson was ****ing poor


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

till he messes that up or the ufc buy that too!

fair play to both of them. good showing but would like to see bisping in there against both of them!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

even tho reid didnt win he handled that shit....


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Concidering Watson trains with GSP his takedowns were ****ing awfull.

Reid to me wasnt good Watson was shite!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

exactly ..

GSP is great at takedowns, because he keeps it moving, when he goes for the legs, he doesnt stand still and push, he uses his legs to push, always moving making it difficult to defend

Watson didn't do that once


----------



## azza (Mar 26, 2010)

i think watson has showed how much toll it takes on ya body when cutting weight twice in as many weeks. I know for the mfc bout he needed iv after weigh in. He he used the same method to make weight for this bout maybe that shows why he seemed a bit slow at times.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

Reid did way better than i expected him to, fair play to him


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

jeevan said:


> this show on bravo, i dunno how many times threy say cage fighter
> 
> reid says it aswell#
> 
> ...


that may be true, but he still has the balls to get into the cage, a lot of people dont, and he gave a good account of himself for someone who hasnt fought for so long, against the BAMMA champion, i realise these guys are not at UFC level but they are still decent fighters


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

BRUN said:


> that may be true, but he still has the balls to get into the cage, a lot of people dont, and he gave a good account of himself for someone who hasnt fought for so long, against the BAMMA champion, i realise these guys are not at UFC level but they are still decent fighters


:good ... thats what i mean... reid may not be the best fighter but he shore as hell put up one hell of a fight... if it wasnt a championship title and a normal 3 5min rounds reid would of won it in my opinion.... :thumb


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

The commentators were immense it was like watching dodgeball with some of the stuff they were coming out with lol funny stuff. The fight in itself was good to watch like rocky, but to analyse it would not be worth the effort.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

commentators were annoying , they were mma commentators for dummies ..


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Really? that good?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I want that book! reid done a lot better than i thought he would, still far from being one of the best in the country but still a good fight to watch


----------

